

Creating Better User Experiences on Google Play - fpgeek
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2015/03/creating-better-user-experiences-on.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9218191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9218191)

